# old Dura Ace Aero hoods



## dmacc3 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have an old set of Dura Ace Aero brakes, non STI, non return spring, that need hoods. These levers have a long reach and are great for me, but my hoods are long gone. I believe the model may be BL7400, although I cannot get enough data to confirm that. They came with the old 6-speed index shift group. Thanks in advance for any help!https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The 7400 hoods are non-aero, the 7401 hoods are aero but they have a different body..

They look to me like the old Dura Ace AX/Ex body...but the lever logo is different....

It's been a long time since I've seen the aero hoods for the AX/EX series

Here is an example on the no aero hoods that would work


http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Genuine...in_0?hash=item5634d2faac&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> The 7400 hoods are non-aero, the 7401 hoods are aero but they have a different body..
> 
> They look to me like the old Dura Ace AX/Ex body...but the lever logo is different....
> 
> ...



Here are the DA levers

in order:

AX Aero 7300 series
7400 non Aero ( these are BL 7400 levers)
7401 Aero( while these look like the 7402 levers/hoods, they are not..the 7401 does not have return springs and the hoods have different attachment points inside the body)

Your levers have me stumped as they are not any of the above..

Do you have a picture of the rest of the bike so I can see the group? Six speed index is definately 7400 group but your levers aren't any of the 7400 series


----------



## dmacc3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Dura Ace*

The frame was built for me by Tom Kellog, and the bike put together at Russell's Cycle & Fitness. It has some Campy parts, such as a C-record 185mm crank etc. I have just
started to ride again (mountain bike) and hope to get the Spectrum back on the road next year as I get somewhat fitter. It is not a real pretty bike, because of the size (68cm) but I am real big, and not too pretty either!
Hope these pics help.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is definately a 7400 group...Again, the levers aren't from the 7400 series..

I'll do some more research this weekend to see what I can come up with...The lever body and Dura Ace script look like the AX levers but the script is missing the "ax"...


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Those look like Adamas AX levers to me. Good luck finding hoods. I think Dura Ace AX *may* fit, but those can run $60/pr. I just sold the last of mine


----------



## bikerchas55 (Aug 7, 2004)

They sure look like AX to me. The hoods show up once in a while on ebay in the gum (brown) color. Otherwise the more modern 7400 levers are better and readily available (on ebay). If you're not into ebay Cane Creek and Dia Compe both market aero levers.


----------



## dmacc3 (Sep 2, 2009)

When the Spectrum was built we mixed parts that were best suitable at the time -- of course now I wish I would have went with the C-Record through the entire bike. The aero seat post is indeed an AX, it has the lettering on the front of it. That is the only AX script I can find.
I really enjoy this forum and seeing the beautiful bikes from the 70-80 period.
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## dmacc3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*pre-7400 Dura Ace*

Well, the 7400 Dura Ace Aero brake hoods do not fit. These levers have much too long a reach from the bars to fit the 7400 series. I bought a set of 7400 hoods in original package, and compared them, too short.
So the hunt is still on!! Any help is appreciated.
Don


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL, I have that Robert Taylor Ploesti Raid puzzle too. It never made it into my "war room" though.


----------



## dmacc3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*puzzle*

My son is off to college now, so I stored my bike in his room! Thus the background pics.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

dmacc3 said:


> Well, the 7400 Dura Ace Aero brake hoods do not fit. These levers have much too long a reach from the bars to fit the 7400 series. I bought a set of 7400 hoods in original package, and compared them, too short.
> So the hunt is still on!! Any help is appreciated.
> Don


Any reason why you don't just replace the levers? You have a mixed group (Campy/Shimmy) on the bike anyway.

BTW, I'm diggin' the Spectrum. I was dreaming of getting one myself years ago.


----------



## dmacc3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*dura ace hoods*

I think that may be the final answer ( new brake levers ), as I am finding out hoods for this are
as scarce as hen's teeth.
About the Spectrum, I was single when I bought the frame, nuff said there! The quality of the workmanship is remarkable though, and I would recommend them.


----------

